# Sureflo water pump



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

well, mine broke 
feeling a bit down as lost the heating last fortnight too  and I had company all weekend.. 8O I guess a 25 Year old RV wil always have things to be done....

anyway, got the pump out, and connected the water to the city connection, how good is that! water is much fresher and pressure is about 60% more! means the shower runs out quicker if I open hot tap full, and there is no noise when taps are turned on..

Took pump apart, cleaned it, and really could't find much wrong with it, ingenious design.. dad and I felt the motor just wasn't spinning fast tho..

Presume an ebay replacement is the way forward, 12V 45psi... they seem to be £50 ish..

John


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi John 

City connection is great.. but watch out for leaks .. the higher pressure can show up weak joints. I advise isolating before leaving the van unoccupied and during the night.. I speak from experience.. :?

Before replacing the pump check that you have no bad connections in the supply and the voltage is correct.. you can also buy a service kit for sureflo.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Jim, yep turn it off during the day.. the pipes all groaned the first time I connected it up 

did some bench testing of the pump and nothing.. had a car battery linked up.. there seems so little that can go wrong, if the motor turns ok..

Just seemed slow, and sounded a bit different than when it was working the previous 2 months... hmm..

will look into the kits tho.

John


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi John.

Are you running it dry?? If so it will sound a bit different.

Dazzer


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi Daz, well when it was being used that evening the Fresh tank was getting empty... but I think that was just a coincidence..

we had the pump out, and water going in through a hose from a bucket, and nothing happening really..


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
I do not think these pumps are self priming mate so if the bucket of water was below the pump head then it will not pull any water up (if I am correct). My pump is connected to the bottom of the tank sidewall so that it always has a head of water acting on it, maybe that is why you think the pump isn't working on the bench, try putting the pump on the floor and the bucket on the bench and fill the inlet tube, then fire up the pump mate :lol: :lol: Of course it could always be that the pump is knackered :lol: :lol: 
Hope this helps.

Keith


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

You did have the pos and neg wires the right way round didnt you??

Simple mistake to make but get em wrong and it will try (and fail!!) to pump in reverse!!

Dazzer


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi John
> I do not think these pumps are self priming mate so if the bucket of water was below the pump head then it will not pull any water up (if I am correct).


Hi Keith 
They are self priming, mine is in the toilet cupboard above the tank.. on the odd occasion when we have pumped the tank empty it will reprime no problem ..


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes think they are self priming..
turns out Shurflo have a UK address a few miles away in Crawley, and a good website with lots of info.. think i will get the pump to them for testing 

on a more serious note.. I stepped out of shower, and noticed the floor was wet .. next to shower and in front of loo.. pulled the carpet out of the way to expose wet chipboard..

a coincidence that I plugged the 'city' connection in on Monday.. hmmm

Its dry under the shower so I am guessing the feed to the loo must be leaking.. it never rains eh


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi John.

RV pipes dont like full pressure mains (as i think your finding out!!) Turn the tap off a bit to reduce the flow and pressure so the water comes out of the taps at about the same rate as when the pump is working and you should be ok. 

There is a pressure regulator you can buy (see Linda at Stateside) that screws onto your city connection and you then connect the hose pipe onto that but to be honest just truning off the tap has the same effect and is free!!!

Dazzer


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the correction regarding the self priming qualities of the pump :lol: :lol: I learn something every day :lol: :lol: 

Keith

Ps I don't think turning down the tap will actually reduce the pressure, just the flow, so do be careful John......


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

ok all 

brought some 12 inch pegs for the awning as the wind is due to pick up.!
well stick head under loo and see what goes on 

think your right about pressure and half tap.. the pressure will just take longer to build...


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Do yourself a favour and get that pump working pronto mate.. we had a flooded kitchen due to city water pressure .. :lol: best of luck


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

When i first used the city water connection, i connected directly. fortunately, when the pipe joint under the sink popped open, we were in, and noticed it. now ALWAYS use a pressure regulator. Also, the high pressure caused some pinhole leaks in the roll-up hose.

des


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

turns out the holding tank has finally filled.. the uppermost levels are clean water,, and this has leaked from the main tube down into tank..

going to have to empty it tomorrow using my 25 litre Fammia thing  i wonder how many trips to the emptying point I will need to make,,!


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi John.

Would it not be easier shifting the van over a drain and pulling the handle??

Just a thought

Dazzer


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi JohnG

there is an alternative to shurflow its called Flowjet i replaced my leaky Shurflow with one it gives better pressure and works just as good and it was cheaper bought mine off ebay from a marine supplier based in Warrington
try internet search for Flowjet water pumps.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks all, will look into flowjet

Daz, tricky...
I have a fair few disconnections, then I have to remove 4 fence panels (although this is very straightforward as they are designed to come out)
then drive the van off the stone slabs under the rear wheels, and move what is under the van (windsurfer and so on) and move and pack things inside it, LCD screen/glasses etc and finally add power steering fluid to the leaky pump to get brakes and steering back 


all in all I think it would take longer to get the van to the drain and back !
my fault for making a movable van 'permanent' ! ...

hmm..


----------

